# Disk Drive Partition E: says access denied on double click but explores



## ilugd (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi, I am facing a peculiar problem. I have 2 partitions on my sata hard drive. I boot off the first into windows and have the second to store all my files and profiles. My mydocs is mapped to the second drive (e. However when I doubleclick on the drive in explorer, I get an access denied error. Right clicking and clicking open does the same. Right clicking and exploring works. But when I open explorer with winkey+e and double click, it is supposed to explore by default but rather tries open and fails. I then have to right click and explore. 
The drive works fine otherwise but I am sick of this. Since my mydocs is mapped to the drive, whenever i try to save a new file, i get a bunch of errors if the software tries to show the save dialog for that drive.
I tried googling but couldn't find any coherent solution. Any ideas?


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 15, 2007)

Explore that drive and check if it has any autorun.ini file. If there is delete it now you should be able to explore it and also check your system for virus.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 15, 2007)

my friend has the same problem ... must be some virus but cant detect ... some vbs file gets created when trying to open drives ..and have to explore it.. is there some way to stop this problem ....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 15, 2007)

Me to suspect a virus... if not registry is screw  its better 1st see and hunt down if any virus.... then thinking of Going to Registry or Advance settings..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Sep 15, 2007)

These are usb viruses which are auto copied when u connect to a system

Go to tools>folder options>view>
enable show hidden files & folder
uncheck hide protected OS files

Now search all root drives including ur usb drive which infected the comp & delete all "auto inf" files from it........................that should get you rid of this virus.

If you disable autoplay for all kinds of drives then u wont get infected with such virus.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 15, 2007)

thanks. I will try it out on monday.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 16, 2007)

This is a very common virus.Just delete the autorun.ini file and autorun.exe(if present) files.
Better search net to find some removal utility for complete removal of this virus.


----------



## ankushkool (Sep 16, 2007)

how 2 disable auto play 4m all drives????


----------



## ranjan2001 (Sep 16, 2007)

This should help, many 3rd part software  also have options to do so.
*www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows/disable-autoplay-of-audio-cds-and-usb-drives/


----------



## ilugd (Sep 17, 2007)

nope.. no autorun.inf files. No virus.


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 17, 2007)

Try *www.dougknox.com/xp/fileassoc/xp_drive_association_fix.zip

Arun


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 17, 2007)

I assume that you are using Windows XP Pro.
This may be something to do with "Permissions".
Please go to security tab of the drive (right-click context menu) and reset/take ownership again.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^  and the one above. tried both. No luck.


----------



## Hackattack (Sep 17, 2007)

Those autorun.ini and VBS files are hidden, check after unhiding files and folders, also uncheck the "hide protected operating sytem files".


----------



## ranjan2001 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats what I mentioned in this post
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=605427&postcount=5


----------



## ilugd (Sep 17, 2007)

uh... well unhid the system files. There is just a desktop.ini. No problems in that. Opened with notepad. 

I just noticed something. When I right click, I get the 'Open (O)' as the default option. But open and explore are both there below that. I guess it is a hijack. Will post the hijackthis log.


----------



## Hackattack (Sep 17, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> uh... well unhid the system files. There is just a desktop.ini. No problems in that. Opened with notepad.
> 
> I just noticed something. When I right click, *I get the 'Open (O)' *as the default option. But open and explore are both there below that. I guess it is a hijack. Will post the hijackthis log.



Aaha thats the proof that your system is infected m8 with some MS32.vbs.dll, nod32 will clean it out.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 17, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47732

see if this thread helps


----------



## ilugd (Sep 17, 2007)

i have a copy of the great etrust antivirus on my system. I am supposed to recommend that antivirus to all users since we have corporate license. What the hell was it doing? sleeping? 

Damn autorun.inf found on pendrive. Code here

```
[AutoRun]
Shell=Open(&O)
shell\Open(&O)\command=RECYCLED\appmgmt.exe
```


----------



## Naren Parker (Sep 17, 2007)

hi...if possible update nod32 and run a full system scan..nod32 is the best ot thre and u may get ur prob solved

ena...enakku problem solve aidchu


----------



## ranjan2001 (Sep 17, 2007)

No anti virus can stop this bcoz usb autorun is a considered normal operation, good that u now have found the virus.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 17, 2007)

i don't do nod man. I do etrust. I hate my ho admins who make me do that.


----------

